# [H] Codex SM, Necrons & Battle Missions [W] Codex Eldar, Orks



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Evening fellow Heretics,

I'm in the process of thinning out my bookshelf again, so I'd like to get rid of the following three books:

- Codex: Space Marines 5th ed. (In very good condition, has been read thrice maybe, first owner.)
- Codex: Necrons 5th ed. (Near mint condition, has been read exactly once, first owner.)
- Battle Missions (Also in very good condition, book has seen only very little actual use on the gaming table, maybe three or four times.)

Rather than to sell them, I'd like to trade them for the most recent edition (4th as it is) Eldar and Orks Codices, preferably in good to very good condition. Otherwise, money offers are welcome as well.
I'd also trade all three of them for the two above mentioned books at once.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Trading all three books together against either Codex Eldar (4th) or Codex Orks (4th). Object needs to be in very good condition obviously.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Bumping this once.


----------

